# Where to get FREE stuff!



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

I often feel like I'm spending a lot of money on frogs, and actually, _I am_! Many of our expenses could probably be greatly reduced or even eliminated. There are probably many supplies that we could get for free if we just knew where to look, so let's pile our secrets together and go get some free stuff.
I'll go first.

*Film canisters*:
CVS is the place to go for free film canisters of all shapes and colors. I went to two CVS stores and now have about 100 film canisters. Just ask and they'll give them to you. After a one or two more trips, I should be set for life.

*Excelsior*:
I've heard you can get it free at Homedepot, but I've tried with no luck.

Dumpster Divers Unite!


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Dumpster Divers Unite!
I agree I have got some good stuff out of dumpsters... never anything frog related yet though. Ill have to check out CVS too thanks for the tip!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

*Glass tops for vivs.*

A Compamy that replaces windows, will be more than happy to give you the old ones. 

They have to pay to get rid of them. Tipping fees.

All of my tops have been made from used glass.

Nice to Recycle too.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Be my buddy locally for great plant cuttings. 

s


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I too have used the local drug stores to acquire film canisters, both CVS and Walgreens.

I also think that meeting with others in your area to swap cuttings is a great way to diversify your plant collection without spending extra money. Everyone benefits and you might just pick up some cool new plants you didn't have before.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Scott said:


> Be my buddy locally for great plant cuttings.
> 
> s


Oh that I lived anywhere near New England.... Maybe in a year or two that'll change


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

To date I have found a 70 gallon tank and a 45 gallon (I think) hex in new condition being thrown away. I'll have to check out the local walgreens for film cannisters.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

*plastic water dish/deposit site* These are good little water dishes for thumbnail and pumilio tanks. Also great for froglets tanks. I get them from Mexican food resturaunts. They are located on the salsa cart. The ones where you get that little plastic cup. 

*Magnolia leaf litter/ Oak tree leafs* I have over 25 Magnoila trees on my property and this is where i get my leaf litter. Also if you go to any rural area you will find oak tree leafs. Just make sure they are not treated with chemicals or pesticides.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Other local froggers have been super generous to me-thanks mark!- and I do what I can in return. That's why I love the community aspect of the hobby. Now if we could oy get a wads meeting going


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

While it's nice to have a national (even international) forum like this - local is truly where it's at.

My attitude has always been, when one of us (locally) get a "new" frog - we *all* get a new frog! Be supportive.

We're taking it a step further here and using our NEFG mailing list to set up an emergency contact list so when you need help, you have people you can call on who might be able to help.

Living in the land of ice storms (no power for 5 days 2 years ago) and the occasional big @ss storms (no power for 30 hours a week back) - this is important.

Your local frogging community is where it's at. 

s


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

What is a CVS??? lol I'm a bit of a noob and live in Canada so there is no walgreens up here any other ideas for canisters???
Thanks Dave


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Online Pharmacy for Prescription Drugs - CVS Pharmacy Drug Store


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

sk8erdave said:


> What is a CVS??? lol I'm a bit of a noob and live in Canada so there is no walgreens up here any other ideas for canisters???
> Thanks Dave


Just try any place that still develops film. I think most places have switched completely to digital, so you might have to search a little.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

About a year ago I went to 17 different walgreens, CVS and Rite Aids looking for film cans and came out with 3  I guess it's all about digital now! 
SHipping supplies like foam boxes, gel packs and freezer packs can be found for free at lots of medical offices like urgent cares and hospitals, as well as from the local fish stores. They have always allowed me to take them or dig through the trash for them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

*Shipping boxes.*

You can get then free from your local vet. Just ask them to save some if the insulated boxes their drugs are shipped in.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Construction sites can turn up some interesting materials.

I scored tons of foam from the last one. 

I also gathered some leftover plastic cardboard, coroplast, though I have not yet come up with a use for it yet. I am thinking rolled up it could substitute for pvc stilts ? Possibly make streams ? 












Bars/Restaurants have large, 1 gallon sized deli jars, perfect for that large springtail culture in charcoal.










Bamboo (neighbors yard, with permission) - I suspended a piece in my sun room to hang plants on. 

Particle board - I have created my own light hood which was outlined in a thread in which I cannot locate at this time.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

The Freecycle Network


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

sk8erdave said:


> What is a CVS??? lol I'm a bit of a noob and live in Canada so there is no walgreens up here any other ideas for canisters???
> Thanks Dave


got mine in canuckville at wally world {wallmart}
craig


----------

